# 15 minute fishing rod holder!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK OK OK, the whole process of painting and all was more then 15 minutes but the actual hands on material to put together was 15 minutes. 

Quick story.....I have a "trash" pile beside my shed that after about 6 months or maybe a year ifin I don't use stuff out of it or it gets extremely large it goes to the dump.... Here are pics of my "trash" materials....The most expensive pieces would be the 2 SS bolts I used and 2 cans of black cheap spray paint!!!

Ohhh yeah, I picked up the tool box off craigslist fer 20 bucks....I like removeable toolboxes since my XL 4 wheeler can't fit with a standard bed mounted box!!!! 

Now everything was done w/ basic tools and is not mm perfect


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Hey buddy glad my tool box went to someone off the pff! Nice setup!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone )
> 
> Hey buddy glad my tool box went to someone off the pff! Nice setup!


 
Cool brother....Glad ya on here too! I fiberglassed the cracks and its good to go, hell it sat on my porch fer a month or so till I got around to fixing it up!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Oh well i just sold mine saturday so i guess its not the same one, thats funny i sold mine for 20 bucks also. Good setup anyway!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kinda ironic.....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Not that we really needed any more proof.... but, I'm going to be adding that pic to my "Jason is a *******" file (a dang good one at that).


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Strap that to a hand truck and it's a nice fishing cart.

Tod


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

One thing I enjoy on the fishing forum are the innovative ideas. Some of you guys can take sow's ear and make a silk purse out of it.


----------



## minkeydee (Jun 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------

